
British cave diver sues Elon Musk for defamation over “pedo guy” tweets - tolien
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/british-cave-diver-sues-elon-musk-for-defamation-over-pedo-guy-tweets/
======
GoToRO
"Vernon Unsworth, the British cave diver who played a key role in rescuing a
dozen teenagers and their coach from a flooded cave in Thailand."

I've got the same reaction when I criticized the design of a coleague. Devs
are just big childs.

------
honkycat
Why Elon Musk even bothers with a twitter is a complete mystery. And fucking
up like this is baffling.

Social media is a toxic cesspool and if I was famous and rich enough to
require a social media presence, I would pay someone else to do it for me.

~~~
curtis
I understand why he does it, but the guy needs to relinquish direct control of
his Twitter account to some trusted lieutenant who can serve as a sanity check
before tweets go out.

In fact this might be a good idea for any people on Twitter with large numbers
of followers, especially those with significant responsibilities.

